# Trapper's Wife Gets Fur Coat



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Well, it has taken sometime in coming, but at last my wife has her fur coat.

Thanks to Furs by Fritz and his expert work, this fur coat not only looks great, but it will keep out the worst of the winter cold here in northern Michigan.

The body of the coat is made from muskrat pelts. The hood is beaver and the ruff on the hood is from a fur badger.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow. That is a beautiful coat and warm. Congrats. One ?, what does something like that cost? I am assuming you provided all the furs.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Dang Mrs Duncan got the hook up!!! that looks great! way to go Mr. Duncan!

im with Chris... anyway you could let us in on the secret of a price range and about how many rats and such....

that is beautiful!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Man they did an excellent job...I plan on making my wife one also. would you post there contact info...Website or phone number...


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

that is one beautiful coat. i also curious how many rats it took


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

The phone # for Furs by Fritz is 810-635-9669.

I provided the beaver and fur badger pelts and some of the muskrats. But I did not have enough tanned muskrat pelts for the entire coat.

The number of muskrats it took was something I never asked Fritz about. But I would guess about 30 or 40.

Also, I never asked him what it was going to cost. Just gave him a $200 deposit and the furs back in June this year.

When we picked up the coat and made the final payment we were very satisfied that he treated us fairly.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Man that is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. WOW! I imagine your wife loves it and loving it more and more as the temps begin to go down hill. Job well done here. *


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw that at the convention prior to your wife getting fitted for it. I pointed it out to my better half and she fell in love with it. In my opinion, the pictures don't do it justice. The muskrats are in a diamond shape and he used the belly fur to line the hood. That badger ruff is just unbelieveable as the guard hairs stand up on it and move with the slightest breeze. 

My grandmother told me of a muskrat coat she had as a kid, said it was the warmest thing when riding in the sleigh behind the horses.

I dropped a very big **** off to Fritz for a mountainman hat, which should be arriving any day now.

Congrats Mrs. Duncan, good job Dave and Fritz


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

WOW!! awesome coat for the wife!! I was going to show the wife but have second thoughts:16suspect!!I know she will want one!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

That looks great Mr. Dave!! good job! i tell ya what, right now with it being so cold, i think i would love to snuggle up in one of those right about now. take her into Traverse tonight and show her off. looks awesome!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice Dave, that should keep you off the poo list for a while. 

Once again, great work by Fritz. My younger sister has a coat made from possum (dyed brown), that Fritz helped her make back in the very early '80s (looks good believe it or not). Talked to her a couple months ago, she still has it, and it still looks good ... even though it no longer fits.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

Mister ED said:


> Once again, great work by Fritz. My younger sister has a coat made from possum (dyed brown), that Fritz helped her make back in the very early '80s (looks good believe it or not). Talked to her a couple months ago, she still has it, and it still looks good ... even though it no longer fits.


 
sounds like something that should be passed down to the next generation!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool coat, Dave. I have shopped for the misses at Fritz's a couple of times.

The boys are going to have some beaver hats made this year. Our Boy Scout Troop Leader is actually a furrier who has been working at Clyde Burtrum's for about 15-20 years.

I have asked my wife if she would like a coat made, but she has a shearing coat that she says is too hot.:sad:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You can't go wrong when Fritz makes a coat for you. My wife also got to try on the coat at the convention. Her next coat will be short rat coat. Going to need 30 rats for it. Dave your wife was all smiles when she talked about the coat at the convention. With the low fur prices you goys can't go wrong having one made for your wife or girlfriend. Here is some more of Fritz's work for the new guys on here.

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got my **** mountain man hat from Fritz last night but forgot my cord to get the pics from my camera. I'll put them up tomorrom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got my **** mountain man hat from Fritz last night but forgot my cord to get the pics from my camera. I'll put them up tomorrom.

Heck with the fur prices, it'd probably be better to get your wife and girlfriend both a coat


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

> Heck with the fur prices, it'd probably be better to get your wife and girlfriend both a coat


Griff, you devil! I wanted to tag you on the photo of the two beautiful women with their furs, but a lass, Freepop beat me to it.

Freepop,

Fritz did have a muskrat coat he was working on that was in a diamond pattern, which I really liked.

But my wife did not like the diamond pattern, which is more sporting. So she got her coat made with just the backs, which took a few more muskrats.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

No matter what the pattern Dave, that is one beautiful coat. Now I hope everyone understands why I talk up Fritz when it comes to tanning and garmet making.

Joe


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I had Fritz make me a beaver hat, at first I just thought it was pretty "cool", converation piece you know, then I wore it some HORRIBLE UP weather, I'll tell you that hot is AWESOME, a must have...

Great looking coat...! :chillin:


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That is a great looking coat Dave Fritz did a awesome job on it!!!


----------

